# Chevy vs. Toyota traction test



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

The winner is:

[youtube:2pihyd1t]http://youtube.com/watch?v=PZz3xly3HUA[/youtube:2pihyd1t]


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Chevy vs. Ford

#1 



#2


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I watched the test..It really is un-fair.

Yes, I'm a Chevy guy...!! It's quite easy to see the Chevy owner has more brains than the F-word truck driver. He waits for the F-word to lose traction and then takes advantage of the situation. It's easy !! Of course, the Chevy would win even _if_ a Chevy driver were in the F-word.

Conclusion:....F-word drivers mentality ( if any ) is much lower than a Chevy driver...  

The End.......


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

not very nice 45


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Pretty sure they forgot to push the little button on the dash that says 4x4 on the Tundra. A Toyota will beat out a Chevy any day offroad.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

chet said:


> not very nice 45


What? I can't hear you chet...all I see is your avatar... :shock: *\-\*


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I like Chevys and Toyotas, for different reasons. The tests in the video have absolutely nothing to do with the vehicles in their entirety, but deal only with the rear differentials. Any vehicle with a rear locker would perform like the Chevy so all the video proves is that Chevys have an available locker. Big whoop. I will say that the factory locker is a great feature in any vehicle that has it though. My favorite has been the Tacoma selectable locker, but I can't complain about the G80 in my Chevy. 

The tug of war tests don't have anything to do with a vehicle's ability. They are totally dependent on the weight of each truck, the friction of the tires (inflation pressure and tread compound will affect this), and the way they are driven. Spinning tires will have about 1/2 the friction of gripping tires.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's your 4-WD, still dosen't make a difference. GM 2WD beats Ford 4WD.


----------

